
Show HN: vcspull – Manage your commonly used repos via YAML file - git-pull
http://vcspull.git-pull.com
======
BuuQu9hu
Similar tools:

[http://myrepos.branchable.com/](http://myrepos.branchable.com/)
[https://code.google.com/p/git-repo/](https://code.google.com/p/git-repo/)

